# ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ: Το Παρελθόν, το Παρόν και το Μέλλον της Ελληνικής της Κωνσταντινούπολης



## Costas (May 3, 2016)

Σχολή Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών
Τμήμα Τουρκικών Σπουδών και Σύγχρονων Ασιατικών Σπουδών
ΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ
Το Παρελθόν, το Παρόν και το Μέλλον της Ελληνικής της Κωνσταντινούπολης

ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ

ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ
ΑΜΦΙΘΕΑΤΡΟ Άλκης Αργυριάδης
(Πανεπιστημίου 30)
18 ΜΑΪΟΥ 2016
Υπό την αιγίδα της Κοσμητείας της Σχολής Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών​
Α' ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
*Το Κωνσταντινουπολίτικο Ιδίωμα: Ιστορικά Χαρακτηριστικά, Εκπαιδευτικές Πολιτικές*
Πρόεδρος: Μάρω Μαυροπούλου

09.30 - 9.50 Γεράσιμος Κουζέλης, Καθηγητής, Σχολή Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών, Τμήμα Πολιτικής Επιστήμης και Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, ΕΚΠΑ, Πρόεδρος Ινστιτούτου Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής: 
_Γλωσσικό ιδίωμα και μορφές ζωής: Για τις εκπαιδευτικές πολιτικές ταύτισης και διάκρισης
_
9.50 - 10.10 Δρ Σάββας Τσιλένης, Αρχιτέκτων Πολεοδόμος, Εθνικό Ίδρυμα Ερευνών: 
_Το κωνσταντινουπολίτικο ιδίωμα από τον 18ο στον 20ο αιώνα
_
10.10 - 10. 30 Αιμιλία Θεμοπούλου, Αναπληρώτρια Καθηγήτρια, Σχολή Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών, Τμήμα Τουρκικών
Σπουδών και Σύγχρονων Ασιατικών Σπουδών, ΕΚΠΑ: 
_Η γλωσσική πολιτική του Ελληνικού Φιλολογικού Συλλόγου στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, β' μισό του 19ου - αρχές 20ου αιώνα
_
Β' ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
*Το Κωνσταντινουπολίτικο Ιδίωμα: Λεξιλόγιο, Πηγές και Ερευνητικά Ζητήματα*
Πρόεδρος: Ελένη Σελλά

10.30 - 10.50 Peter Mackridge, Ομότιμος Καθηγητής Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης: 
_Το πολίτικο λεξιλόγιο: από τους Φαναριώτες μέχρι τη σημερινή εποχή
_
10.50 - 11.10 Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης, Ομότιμος Καθηγητής ΕΚΠΑ:
_Διάλεκτοι και ιδιώματα της Νεοελληνικής: Τα αδιέξοδα της έρευνας με αφορμή το κωνσταντινουπολίτικο ιδίωμα
_
11.10 - 11.30 Νίκος Παντελίδης, Αναπληρωτής Καθηγητής, Φιλοσοφική Σχολή, ΕΚΠΑ: 
_Η φυσιογνωμία του κωνσταντινουπολίτικου ιδιώματος σύμφωνα με τις πηγές_

11.30-12.00: Συζήτηση
12.00-12.30: Διάλειμμα

Γ' ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ
*Το Κωνσταντινουπολίτικο Ιδίωμα σήμερα: ζητήματα γλώσσας, εκπαίδευσης και ταυτότητας*
Πρόεδρος: Έφη Κάννερ

13.30 - 13.20 Σοφία Πρόκου, Υποψήφια Διδάκτωρ Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής, Τομέας Γλωσσολογίας, ΕΚΠΑ, Μέλος ΕΕΠ Τμήματος Τουρκικών Σπουδών:
_Tα Ελληνικά της Κωνσταντινούπολης σήμερα: ζητήματα γλώσσας και ταυτότητας_

13.20 - 13.40 Μαρία Ρομποπούλου, Υποψήφια Διδάκτωρ Σχολής Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών, Τμήμα Τουρκικών Σπουδών και Σύγχρονων Ασιατικών Σπουδών, Διδάσκουσα Τμήματος Τουρκικών Σπουδών, ΕΚΠΑ: 
_Η σημερινή όψη της ελληνορθόδοξης μειονοτικής εκπαίδευσης στην Κωνσταντινούπολη
_
13.40 - 14.00 Ελένη Σελλά, Καθηγήτρια, Σχολή Οικονομικών και Πολιτικών Επιστημών, Τμήμα Τουρκικών Σπουδών και Σύγχρονων Ασιατικών Σπουδών, ΕΚΠΑ: 
_Προβλήματα βιωσιμότητας της Ελληνικής της Κωνσταντινούπολης_

14.00-14.20 Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης, Συγγραφέας του Λεξικού του Κωνσταντινουπολίτικου Γλωσσικού Ιδιώματος: 
_Αποφώνηση_

14.20-15.00 Συζήτηση και λήξη των εργασιών


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Κρίμα που είναι καθημερινή η 18η Μαΐου ωστόσο, δεν θα μπορέσω να πάω.


----------

